
PayPal Dumped Cloud Company After It Refused to Monitor Customers' Files - hargup
http://fortune.com/2016/06/21/paypal-cloud-seafile/
======
CarolineW
In case you're wondering why this isn't getting much of a reaction here, the
situation has been discussed at length on a submission from yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11944011](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11944011)

It's a huge, sprawling thread, currently with 314 comments.

